# Skoda Octavia vRS Llumar Window Tint Install, Safe Wash and Wax Test



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We thought we'd share one of the many window tint installs we have completed recently with you to show to process step by step. This car is owned by a fellow DW Member who drove well over 100 miles to come and see us! I'd also like to apologise in advance for the messy state of the unit which is being addresses in the coming weeks.

We don't have any before pics unfortunately but the car was naturally quite dirty after the 100 mile+ drive to us. Given that the window tint install process can involve some 'overspray' from the slip solution which is unsightly if left on the paintwork - we provided a 'safe wash' on the Octavia as part of the process, before beginning the install and then wipe the Slip Solution excess away with a Quick Detailer like Zaino Z6.

Some pics after the wash and drying phase, before we began the film install:


DSC04256 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04259 by RussZS, on Flickr

We exclusively use Llumar Window Tint film which we believe to be the best on the market. Nigel the owner opted for 5% on the rear windows and 20% on the doors.

The first step was to measure the rear window from top to bottom and side to side allowing excess film.

Next we do a 'rough cut' around the window shape and then begin shrinking the film using a heat gun to shrink the film to the contours of the glass:


DSC04262 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the film is subjected to a wet test:


DSC04263 by RussZS, on Flickr

The excess 'fingers' still present are then shrunk using the heat gun:


DSC04266 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next is the 'final cut' which is a neater final cut in line with the matrix on the rear window:


DSC04268 by RussZS, on Flickr

Window is cleaned and prepared for film install using wire wool and slip solution (a mixture of Baby Bath and Water):


DSC04269 by RussZS, on Flickr

Plastic sheeting is used to ensure no excess slip solution drips on any of the interior or trim:


DSC04270 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04274 by RussZS, on Flickr

The cleaning process is completed twice on the rear window to ensure its as clean as possible to ensure proper adhesion from the film.

After the cleaning stage we are ready to install the film. 'Flushing' is used to aid the installation:


DSC04278 by RussZS, on Flickr

The film is also covered in slip solution when the backing film is removed:


DSC04279 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the film is placed onto the interior and any excess air and water is pushed out.

This process was repeated on the rear quarter windows.

For the rear doors, the door cards were fully removed so that the film could be installed correctly. Again the glass is cleansed twice thoroughly:


DSC04304 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04307 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04309 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04310 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally the door card is reinstalled.

After the installation is completed, any excess slip solution present on the paintwork and exterior glass was removed with 3M Glass Cleaner and Zaino Z6 to ensure the car is looking its best.


DSC04314 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst Milly was working her magic, the owner Nigel and I, were having a play with a few boutique waxes on the front end of his car.

We applied Bouncers Blue Lagoon and Swissvax Shield, Best of Show and Crystal Rock to the front end of the Skoda as a bit of fun to see how they compared and lasted as Nigel covers quite a few miles... I'll let him update you all on the progress 

Here are the afters...


DSC04319 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04320 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04325 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04326 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04327 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04328 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04329 by RussZS, on Flickr

I'd personally like to thank Nigel for making the trip across to see us and also for bringing some Krispy Cremes with him - what a legend!! :lol: It was a stunning car too - a real pleasure to work on!

We have also completed tint installs for a few other Detailing World members:

20% on this Astra SRI for Andrew from Leicester!


DSC05086 by RussZS, on Flickr

5% and a Sun Strip on this lovely Seat Leon Cupra for Jon from Dudley!


DSC04813 by RussZS, on Flickr

If you'd like a quote for any window tinting then feel free to send me a PM on here or send Milly a message via her Midlands Auto Tints Facebook Page:

https://www.facebook.com/MidlandsAutoTints

Thanks for reading!

Russ (and Milly!)


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Some nice tint work:thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work russ and milly


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Anything you can't do russ ? Lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mad Ad said:


> Some nice tint work:thumb:


Thanks Ad - hope you're well buddy! 



leemckenna said:


> Nice work russ and milly


Cheers Lee 



Nally said:


> Anything you can't do russ ? Lol


Yep! I can't tint a window to save me life :lol: It's all Millys hard work and skill! Women are apparently better at it than men are...


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Was that your hair dryer Milly was using Russ?:doublesho Nice work , new studio looks huge too, nice to see things progressing well for you :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work Milly :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nally said:


> Anything you can't do russ ? Lol


Anything Milley can't do you mean:thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice thread

ill disagree with llumar choice for now and stick with suntek ;-)


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

A big thanks to both Russ and Milly for the tints, if your after window tints then look no further. Very professional service!!!

Thanks once again

Andrew.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

u cant beat a lil chizler too


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great, and great work, i would like to suggest to Nigel that i think some lamin-x subtle tint on the headlights would finish the car of nicely, by darkening the lights to go with window tint and black wheels , in my opinion of course  heres mine with film applied to the lights:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

lovely tinting and lovely car


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovely work 

Have sent you a pm Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigup said:


> Lovely work
> 
> Have sent you a pm Russ.


Thank you, I have a few to reply to tonight so I'll get back to you ASAP 

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> We applied Bouncers Blue Lagoon and Swissvax Shield, Best of Show and Crystal Rock to the front end of the Skoda as a bit of fun to see how they compared and lasted as Nigel covers quite a few miles... I'll let him update you all on the progress
> 
> Here are the afters...
> 
> ...


Which one was best of those waxes?


----------

